

CMU's Bar-Joseph gains bio insight w/computers + computer insight from bio - markerdmann
http://news.cs.cmu.edu/article.php?a=2927

======
markerdmann
Here's a link to a PDF of the paper referenced in the article:

<http://www.tau.ac.il/~nogaa/PDFS/misbios.pdf>

